
Ask HN: Self-taught dev, how to improve my job prospects in 2-3 months? - JohnCapilary
People at my company are great and the work is okay, but I am not growing my skill set.  I will have some extra time for the next 2-3 months.  How best can I improve my job prospects?  My dream would be to work at a company that is a technology fist company (aka FAANG), but any improvement would help.<p>Some options I was thinking about include:<p><pre><code>  - learning a new language (Rust or Elixir)
  - a new technology (block chain or Docker)
  - a new framework (Akka&#x2F;the actor model)
  - contribute to an open source project
  - practice data structures and algorithms (leet code)
</code></pre>
Currently, I am working at an industrial company managing a team of developers.  Most people around me are not passionate about software engineering and  I rarely have intellectually stimulating conversations about technology.  I don&#x27;t want to spend the rest of my life working on boring projects and tell myself that it is okay because it pays the bills.  I enviously read blog posts from companies like Netflix or find myself looking up api design tips from Stripe.<p>Any advice?
======
itqwertz
\- Leetcode all day erryday day \- post on LinkedIn about tech topics and set
your profile to actively looking. Recruiters will come after you. \- apply to
every FAANGMAN company and ramp up on JavaScript and Java \- take more risk at
your current job to get more responsibility (I.e try out Jenkins pipelines or
React apps)

